# Best Velcro strap- source?



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I've seen some nice Velcro straps that came with a friend's cygolite. The entire strap will fold back and stick to itself, so there's no need for exact sizing.

I have some Velcro one-wrap which has hooks on one side and loops on the other, but won't stick to itself if folded back, if you know what I mean. You can see the strap here:










Haven't seen them online, and don't know exactly what they're called.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Probably not the cheapest source, but I order from here.

McMaster-Carr


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

I got some on eBay a while back. Search for "velcro strap tie down" and you'll get a bunch of hits for ones with different lengths.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Guys, these are all the old-school straps with a bit of the hook fabric on the end, then loop fabric on the rest. 

I'm trying to find the newer type that has only one fabric that serves both as hook and loop. It's on the Cateye mounts, and is much more versatile. I just want to know what to search for.


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

it may not be a "Velcro" brand product. Is it hook for a few inches then loop for a few inches? Or is it hook and loop intermingled? I work for velcro, so I might be able to find the product if it's ours...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

manchvegas said:


> it may not be a "Velcro" brand product. Is it hook for a few inches then loop for a few inches? Or is it hook and loop intermingled? I work for velcro, so I might be able to find the product if it's ours...


You may be right, it may not be a "Velcro" brand. It is hook and loop intermingled on one side, and smooth on the other, and you can see lengthwise stripes on the strap. Not even sure what to call it.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

hmm, the guy I got all mine from doesn't seem to be selling any more, but theese look similar. 'bout the same price too.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Something like this?
Elastic velcro strap - FS-222 - FUCHENG (China Manufacturer) - Sewing Kits, Threads, and Needles - Textile Accessories Products - DIYTrade

Axial Racing Velcro Strap #AX30041*-*Axial AX-10 Scorpion Spare Parts (ARTR, RTR, RTC, SCX-10)*-*-Spare Parts*-*The Crawlers Store LLC

Tantronics UK Velcro Straps (Pair) For Lashing Equipment To Camera Bags etc.

VELCRO® Stretch Adjustable Straps 2 Pack 68cm 60324 | eBay

1 inch Elastic Reusable Velcro Tie Hook Stretch Straps GBPPPPPP | eBay


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Something like this?
> Elastic velcro strap - FS-222 - FUCHENG (China Manufacturer) - Sewing Kits, Threads, and Needles - Textile Accessories Products - DIYTrade
> 
> Axial Racing Velcro Strap #AX30041*-*Axial AX-10 Scorpion Spare Parts (ARTR, RTR, RTC, SCX-10)*-*-Spare Parts*-*The Crawlers Store LLC
> ...


Unfortunately nope to all. I think you need to see the straps on a Cygolite or Cateye mount- they seem to be ideal for mounting helmet mounts and batteries. A friend lent me one and it was the best I've seen.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Unfortunately nope to all. I think you need to see the straps on a Cygolite or Cateye mount- they seem to be ideal for mounting helmet mounts and batteries. A friend lent me one and it was the best I've seen.


Have you got any pictures? cant see the strap to well in your first post..
Not this then? cateye universal helmet light mount 2012 - £9.99







7

Or this
Cateye RC220/230 Velcro Strap | Evans Cycles


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Have you got any pictures? cant see the strap to well in your first post..
> Not this then? cateye universal helmet light mount 2012 - £9.99
> 
> 
> ...


I think the last one is it. Shipping's a killer though- I'll see what I can find locally.
I'll see if I can get one from my friend to photograph.
Thanks, mates.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I think the last one is it. Shipping's a killer though- I'll see what I can find locally.
> I'll see if I can get one from my friend to photograph.
> Thanks, mates.


How many was you after? I could check what it would cost me to post some over to you..


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Leave it with me for now. I'm not desperate, just thought someone here would know about this new kind of velcro strap. Let's see if my friend can find me some.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe the same kind of strap are used here: Universal Nylon Mount for Flashlights and Lasers - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

No, it's this hard-to-find fabric:









"Hook and Loop on the Same Side (Two-in-One) - A fastener mad of woven nylon, with both hooks and loops intermixed on a single surface, allowing interchangeable use. Used for applications requiring light peel strength. Width: 5/8", 3/4", 1", 1 1/2", 2"."

Perfectex - Hook and Loop - Industrial


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Would 3m dual lock suit your purpose ?

Rather than the hook & loop of velcro, all dual lock has the same "plastic mushroom shaped stems" and any piece will mate with any other piece. It comes in adhesive & non adhesive versions. Ebay sellers mostly seem to stock the adhesive versions though


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

find_bruce said:


> Would 3m dual lock suit your purpose ?
> 
> Rather than the hook & loop of velcro, all dual lock has the same "plastic mushroom shaped stems" and any piece will mate with any other piece. It comes in adhesive & non adhesive versions. Ebay sellers mostly seem to stock the adhesive versions though


No, I use Dual Lock now but am looking for this particular Velcro for lights I may loan to friends without needing to bond the dual-lock.
I was just curious about that particular type of hook-and-loop.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Aha, found the sucker! At long last.

Taiwan Cable Tie / Ring Strap (Two in One Hook and Loop), cable tie, ring strap - Bizmate Industrial Co., Ltd.










No idea how to order it here in Canada though.

You can see how you can cut it to length and it will still work on basically any diameter you can get the strap around. It's different from any other velcro I've found.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Ofroad, I'm confused - that looks just like any of the velcro cinch straps you can get on eBay for a couple $ each, depending on length.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

mattthemuppet said:


> Ofroad, I'm confused - that looks just like any of the velcro cinch straps you can get on eBay for a couple $ each, depending on length.


Maybe it's not clear on the photo. Check the velcro on one of your Cateye helmet mounts- there is only one fabric that acts as both hooks and loops, so you can attach anywhere.

Most straps have an inch of hook fabric at the end, then loops the rest of the way, and they only cinch a small range. The type I'm looking for seem much better for DIY, but nobody seems to sell them unless you import them from Taiwan.


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

What you're looking for is "velcro tie". Try e-bay and hit the jackpot.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Toaster79 said:


> What you're looking for is "velcro tie". Try e-bay and hit the jackpot.


Nope.

As I mentioned:
"I have some Velcro one-wrap which has hooks on one side and loops on the other, but won't stick to itself if folded back, if you know what I mean. "
I was referring there to the Velcro One Wrap, which is what the Velcro Tie is made of.

The stuff I am looking for has both hooks and loops on the *same* side of the same fabric, and is smooth on the back. The Velcro Tie material has hooks on one side and loops on the other.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I know exactly the strap you mean. Its excellent. I got it from Chain Reaction Cycles with a metal cygo lite helmet mount for $5, but they don't seem to have them any more.

The cygolite store has it as a spare part with helmet mount. The mount is a metal bracket that is quite useful for diy helmet lights:


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

TigWorld said:


> I know exactly the strap you mean. Its excellent. I got it from Chain Reaction Cycles with a metal cygo lite helmet mount for $5, but they don't seem to have them any more.
> 
> The cygolite store has it as a spare part with helmet mount. The mount is a metal bracket that is quite useful for diy helmet lights:


That's the one! The pic in my very first posting is a Cygolite mount.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

That's omni tape. Also known as no-snag velcro. I haven't seen any pre-made straps for sale anywhere, although I have one that came with a camera mount. It looks exactly like the one in your picture. There are plenty of sources for buying the tape though if you're willing to make your own. Just google omni tape or no-snag velcro.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey skullcap, is this the stuff?

Velcro Snag Free Sew On Tape 3/4" x 36"- Black | eBay


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep. That's the stuff.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

TigWorld said:


> Hey skullcap, is this the stuff?
> 
> Velcro Snag Free Sew On Tape 3/4" x 36"- Black | eBay


Thanks very much. Ordered!
Skullcap gets the prize for finally ID-ing it.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

Might be able to pick it up at your local home improvement 'giant' store. I have seen packages like that when trolling for ideas...

just saying.

JB


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, sonofagun- I went into Mountain Equipment Co-op to look for Cygolite helmet adapters, and found a bin full of snag-free velcro straps made by Cactus Creek. I think they were $1 each.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice local find!


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone know of a place that sells elastic straps? Or some straps that are colored something other than black?


----------

